# Mycor™ Tree Saver®



## August West (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.naturehills.com/new/product/accessories_productpage.aspx?proid=886

John Deere Landscapes is pushing this product. Sometime this year I believe, they are going to "guarantee" all their trees that were planted with the purchase and use of this product. 

For instance if you buy ten leyland cypress and four of them died and you had used Mycor, JD would come out and test the soil and see if you had used the product correctly and if so would let you have four more trees for the replacement. 

Just curious if anyone has used this product and what their take on it is. 

Thanks.


----------



## August West (Mar 14, 2006)

Gee, you people are lots of help.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 15, 2006)

It's a very good product to use on poor soild with little bioactivity, if it has not been on the shelf too long.


----------



## phasthound (Mar 19, 2006)

It's an OK product.
As I understand it, PHC, Inc. & John Deere have an agreement that JD must buy $40 million of product over 10 years. 
I contacted JD for details on the guarantee, I'm still waiting after 4 months.


----------



## Thorinoak33 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Myco PT works to save trees.*

I have had great results with ailing evergreens (Firs most often). I use it in conjunction with a high sulfer fertilizer(not at the same time,the fert kills the myco.). I have never used it at planting but with full grown trees that are not getting what they need it seems to work great!


----------

